
Covid-19 and the Science of Soap [video] - snake117
https://invivo.com/covid-19-and-the-science-of-soap/
======
ohelabs
That animation is pretty cool, never seen it on that level before. I knew that
soap ate through (destroyed) the lipid layers and that’s why it’s such an
effective disinfectant (as almost everything has a fatty lipid layer to
protect/contain the internals).

